
'South Park' creators issue a mocking 'apology' to China - zootme
https://www.businessinsider.com/south-park-creators-issue-mock-apology-to-china-after-ban-2019-10
======
joelx
I love South Park and it's defense of freedom. We should boycott the NBA and
blizzard for their cowardice and putting money ahead of democracy.

